# best internal parasite treatment??



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I have a peacock thats got a sunken belly. This was after I had taken two wild caught Lethrinops albus out of a 2 week quarantine (long story on this one but they seemed fine at first, later killed by tank mate I later sold off.), but I would like to know which one would work better, Jungle parasite clear or medicated fish food?


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

Robin told me to use JPC...I just medicated one of my tanks last night.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=220855


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

> Jungle parasite clear or medicated fish food?


Any time you can get the fish to eat the medicine its going to be better but here's two things to consider with medicated food: 
If you get pre-made medicated food your fish may not want to eat it or they may stress over the change in diet.
If you make the medicated food yourself using the food your fish are already accustomed to that might be better but then there's always the uncertainty of knowing exactly how much med they're actually getting.

I'm not against medicated food, I've used it myself, (soaked their pellets in metronidazole), but if in doubt using JPC or Clout is a good alternative and may end up working better.

Seems we're having an outbreak of fish with sunken stomachs on the forum this week-- :?

Robin

And it's not always parasites when a fish has a sunken stomach--sometimes it's an internal bacterial disease. Hard to determine which over the internet so try medicating for one and if that doesn't help try the other.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Would I have to watch the dosage with my Synodontis multipunctatus? I did when I tried using coppersafe to treat an ich outbreak last year.


----------

